# مكتبة للبابا كيرلس العظيم  ارجو الدخول - موضوع كبييير = 25 شريط ترانيم + ذكريات ابونا رافائيل تلميذ قداسته+ مسلسل درامي عن قصة حياة البابا كيرلس



## minamitias (31 أكتوبر 2008)

*مكتبة للبابا كيرلس العظيم  ارجو الدخول - موضوع كبييير = 25 شريط ترانيم + ذكريات ابونا رافائيل تلميذ قداسته+ مسلسل درامي عن قصة حياة البابا كيرلس*

احبائي في المسيح يسوع - اولاد البابا كيرلس ++
نشكر ربنا من اعماق قلوبنا لأنه احبنا الي المنتهي ويعولنا دوما ويسمع فينا شفاعات القديسين العظيمة  ومنهم شفاعات القديس العظيم البطريرك البابا الانبا كيرلس السادس السائح والذي يصلي عنا دوما وحينما يصلي تنفتح السماء ويصغ الرب الي صلاته 
من اجل هذا قررت ان اقدم ذلك الموضوع  الشامل والذي يحتوي علي :- 
1-	باقة من اروع شرائط الترانيم للبابا كيرلس 
2-	مسلسل درامي يحكي قصة حياته بأصوات ممثلين مشهورين 
3-	ذكريات ابونا روفائيل تلميذ قداسته وهو يحكي لنا ادق تفاصيل حياة البابا كيرلس  اثناء وجوده علي الارض بالجسد
 من اجل المزيد من الترانيم والمعجزات يرجي الاشتراك بجروب عشاق ترانيم البابا كيرلس علي الفيس بوك – اظن ممنوع احط اللينك تبعا لقوانين المنتدي التي احترمها  ولكن يمكنكم الوصول للجروب بسهولة علي الفيس بوك عن طريق البحث في الجروبات عن اسم الجروب 
صلوا من اجل  الخدمة ونموها  لكي يستخدمها الله بنفسه لمجد اسمه القدوس 
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
      أولا :- الترانيم                 
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
1- شريط قلب حنون 
============
البابا كيرلس بطركنا
http://www.4shared.com/file/47033712/b75821d7/___online.html
--------------------------------------------
البابا كيرلس نور وضياء
http://www.4shared.com/file/47034070/9794c941/___.html
--------------------------------------------
انا و زوجتى واولادى
http://www.4shared.com/file/47034178/988d2b44/___online.html
---------------------------------------------
جوة الطاحونة بركة و نور
http://www.4shared.com/file/47034433/6df8f523/___.html
---------------------------------------------
حكاية لصين
http://www.4shared.com/file/47034702/3394282f/__online.html
--------------------------------------------
حنون و عطوف
http://www.4shared.com/file/47035043/9d0cac5d/__online.html
--------------------------------------------
دايما فى القلب محبتك
http://www.4shared.com/file/47035397/2d89a850/___.html
---------------------------------------------
طوباك يا بابا كيرلس
http://www.4shared.com/file/47035850/130d9d1e/____.html
--------------------------------------------
قلب حنون
http://www.4shared.com/file/47035997/201e2d86/__online.html
---------------------------------------------
قلبك حنين
http://www.4shared.com/file/47036180/bbc77732/__online.html
--------------------------------------------
كلنا يا بابا جينا
http://www.4shared.com/file/47036466/caec3d62/____.html
--------------------------------------------
مهما الناس تتكلم عنك
http://www.4shared.com/file/47036679/40ccc5dc/____.html
--------------------------------------------
يا شفيعى - لكل المخطوبين
http://www.4shared.com/file/47036842/f6ad629d/_--__.html
---------------------------------------------
ياللى رسمت الفرحة لقلبى
http://www.4shared.com/file/47037231/95ce4753/___.html
---------------------------------------------
ياللى مسيحك
http://www.4shared.com/file/47033557/a0dac432/__online.html
--------------------------------------------

 2- شريط البابا ابويا 
=============
الطوباوي بالحقيقية 
http://www.4shared.com/file/50470775/acf66da/__online.html
-------------------------------------------
جاي لطاحونتك 
http://www.4shared.com/file/50471402/6110bc82/__online.html
----------------------------------------
جوا مزارك 
http://www.4shared.com/file/50477711/c62f3dfc/___online.html
--------------------------------------
سيرتك زي الماس الغالي
http://www.4shared.com/file/50472563/533aee4b/___.html
----------------------------------------
يا بابا دست الشهوات 
http://www.4shared.com/file/50472712/68f89c74/___.html
----------------------------------------
يا بابا كيرلس اشفعلي
http://www.4shared.com/file/50473321/656951b4/___online.html
----------------------------------------
يابو المساكين يا شفيع ومعين 
http://www.4shared.com/file/50473854/5617dc1d/___.html
-------------------------------------------
ياللي زرعت جوا قلوبنا 
http://www.4shared.com/file/50474643/46216d4c/___.html

-----------------------------------

 3- شريط البابا بكي 
==============
البابا بكى
http://www.4shared.com/file/46614598/be915df/__online.html
---------------------------------------------------
البابا معاك
http://www.4shared.com/file/46614900/ddeadfc0/__online.html
----------------------------------------------------
الصلاة السهمية
http://www.4shared.com/file/46615246/e40c3775/__online.html
----------------------------------------------------
انت شايف ضعفتنا
http://www.4shared.com/file/46615544/f4d40dc/___online.html
----------------------------------------------------
معقولة تسيبني وانا عايزك
http://www.4shared.com/file/46615852/f7ed47fb/___.html
--------------------------------------------------
يا قلبى يا مكسور
http://www.4shared.com/file/46616224/4eed5e31/___online.html
-------------------------------------------

 4- شريط راهب غلبان 
============
أطلب عنا تاني نبتدي
http://www.4shared.com/file/50683005/9dec7fac/___.html
---------------------------------------
انت يا ابو الغلابة 
http://www.4shared.com/file/50683294/38ad201d/___.html
---------------------------------------
جايين بنقول شكرا 
http://www.4shared.com/file/50683681/56d54d0f/___online.html
-----------------------------------
راهب غلبان 
http://www.4shared.com/file/50683859/e73e967a/__online.html
-----------------------------------------
زهور جميلة في البستان 
http://www.4shared.com/file/50684152/e2ea4cc4/___.html
----------------------------------
في البراموس عاش راهب
http://www.4shared.com/file/50684352/e16e98aa/____.html
------------------------------------
من صغره بيحب يسوع 
http://www.4shared.com/file/50684614/6aaa3a70/___.html
-------------------------------------
من صغري وأسمي عازر
http://www.4shared.com/file/50684974/37acdacb/___.html
---------------------------------------
يا أبانا الدنيا بخير
http://www.4shared.com/file/50685152/5a562ba1/____.html
--------------------------------------
يا أبانا مجروحين 
http://www.4shared.com/file/50685761/ecff556a/___online.html
----------------------------------------
يا بابا كيرلس يا غالي
http://www.4shared.com/file/50686067/12664934/____.html
-------------------------------

5- شريط كلمة حب===========
ازاى ما ارنمش
http://www.4shared.com/file/47810330/e84ff446/__online.html
---------------------------------------------
بحبك من قلبى
http://www.4shared.com/file/47810762/7c3fc9f3/___online.html
----------------------------------------------
جوة الطاحونة بدموعى ناديتك
http://www.4shared.com/file/47811875/48a04d49/___.html
----------------------------------------------
رجل الصلاة
http://www.4shared.com/file/47812681/d07e177b/__online.html
------------------------------------------
سالنى واحد من الناس
http://www.4shared.com/file/47813416/24e08a9a/___.html
---------------------------------------------
سلامنا اليك يا بابا كيرلس
http://www.4shared.com/file/47813890/c405cc3/____.html
----------------------------------------------
كل ماسأل حد
http://www.4shared.com/file/47814345/58060159/___online.html
-----------------------------------------
كلمة حب
http://www.4shared.com/file/47814987/172aaaaf/__online.html
--------------------------------------------
=================
 6- شريط البابا في قلبي 
===============
احكي يا زمان واشجينا
http://www.4shared.com/file/47026527/e5258b77/___.html
----------------------------------
اذكر حنانك يا قديس
http://www.4shared.com/file/47026719/2a3421dd/___.html
--------------------------------------
اطلب عنا يا بابا كيرلس
http://www.4shared.com/file/47027036/354e2f2e/____.html
----------------------------------------
زى الارض الناشفة
http://www.4shared.com/file/47027336/37089177/___online.html
-------------------------------------
علم قلوبنا طريق الخلاص
http://www.4shared.com/file/47027568/a94a3487/___.html
---------------------------------
في اى مكان بتصلي
http://www.4shared.com/file/47027828/c5fe62d0/____.html
------------------------------------
قلبي بيحبك انت
http://www.4shared.com/file/47028056/3b7798fe/___online.html
----------------------------------
كان في السما افراح
http://www.4shared.com/file/47028381/12fbcd49/___.html
-------------------------------------------
كل حروف اسمك فيها بركة
http://www.4shared.com/file/47028966/1f8bf0b2/____.html
------------------------------------------
لينا 2 في السما
http://www.4shared.com/file/47029388/d39b1288/_2___.html
----------------------------------------
مرت عليا كل اتعاب الحياة
http://www.4shared.com/file/47029900/180e9564/____.html
--------------------------------------------
مهما حكينا ومهما هانحكى
http://www.4shared.com/file/47030228/68def60f/___.html
------------------------------------
نفسي لو تمدح فيك
http://www.4shared.com/file/47030842/d3c63d41/___.html
--------------------------------------
ونا طالب من صغري http://www.4shared.com/file/47031199/46d7c66e/____.html
--------------------------------------
يا بابا كيرلس يا راعي الخراف
http://www.4shared.com/file/47031662/53d215ac/_____.html
--------------------------------------
ياللي عشت فى البرية تتعبد
http://www.4shared.com/file/47032090/2c7cbb13/____.html
--------------------------------------------

=========== ........ يتبع  ...........


----------



## minamitias (31 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: مكتبة للبابا كيرلس العظيم  ارجو الدخول - موضوع كبييير = 25 شريط ترانيم + ذكريات ابونا رافائيل تلميذ قداسته+ مسلسل درامي عن قصة حياة البابا كيرلس*

===========
 7- حكايات البابا  
==========
العالم
http://www.4shared.com/file/47020643/933f096d/_online.html
-----------------------------------
انت ابويا
http://www.4shared.com/file/47021078/93f198f1/__online.html
----------------------------------------
اه من خوفى
http://www.4shared.com/file/47021433/67462ca1/___online.html
-----------------------------------
اوقات بنسى
http://www.4shared.com/file/47021761/f6790791/__online.html
----------------------------------
تايب على طول
http://www.4shared.com/file/47022081/7f009374/___online.html
----------------------------------
تخاف من ايه
http://www.4shared.com/file/47022349/df28ea13/___online.html
---------------------------------
ربك سر غناك
http://www.4shared.com/file/47022735/9ed69823/___online.html
--------------------------------------------
صلى لى اطيب
http://www.4shared.com/file/47023083/29b2953d/___online.html
-------------------------------
صلى لى
http://www.4shared.com/file/47023402/9165877f/__online.html
---------------------------------
طوباك
http://www.4shared.com/file/47023847/8c794f90/_online.html
-------------------------------------------
فى الشتا
http://www.4shared.com/file/47024002/bbb171a/__online.html
--------------------------------------
قلبى بيبكى
http://www.4shared.com/file/47024344/84f2c972/__online.html
-----------------------------
كان شبعان
http://www.4shared.com/file/47024852/78dfb2e7/__online.html
----------------------------------
متعلقش بحب الدنيا
http://www.4shared.com/file/47025097/12af3fb9/___online.html
--------------------------------------
نتيجتك اهيا
http://www.4shared.com/file/47025468/281963b/__online.html
--------------------------------

===========
 8- شريط قدوة حياتنا 
===========
اغلي هدية من السما لينا 
http://www.4shared.com/file/50753939/836a4cdf/____.html
----------------------------------------
السلام لمارمينا الامين 
http://www.4shared.com/file/50754473/92dccb2f/___online.html
------------------------------------------
جوا الطاحونة وبكل ايمان 
http://www.4shared.com/file/50754664/1627bba3/___.html
-----------------------------------------
عاش حياته بخوف و صلاة
http://www.4shared.com/file/50755136/38ad5f2a/___.html
------------------------------------------
مين زيك يا بابا كيرلس
http://www.4shared.com/file/50755666/4095bdea/____.html
-----------------------------------------
نعاهدك يا بابا كيرلس
http://www.4shared.com/file/50756212/1d05e806/___.html
-----------------------------------------
يا بابا كيرلس يا راعينا 
http://www.4shared.com/file/50756631/b13373e2/_____.html 


===========
 9- شريط ابويا الحنين ===========
زي عريس للسما 
http://www.4shared.com/file/46551161/b66e3d34/02___.html
-------------------------------------
في الدير جوا القلاية
http://www.4shared.com/file/46551501/e73d326e/03____.html
------------------------------------
يا ابانا في الطاحونة
http://www.4shared.com/file/46552365/a03282ad/04____.html
---------------------------------------
ابويا الحنين
http://www.4shared.com/file/46553229/749606d0/05__.html
---------------------------------------
جوا الطاحونة
http://www.4shared.com/file/46553850/4f9cad65/06___.html
------------------------------------
مع المسيح يا بابا كيرلس 
http://www.4shared.com/file/46554289/13aed6e3/07____.html
-----------------------------------
جبال خطايانا
http://www.4shared.com/file/46554983/ff2ed01c/08__.html
-----------------------------------
سهران طول الليل
http://www.4shared.com/file/46555330/30f8bade/09___.html
------------------------------------
وطنك في السما 
http://www.4shared.com/file/46555903/8f4b3d71/10___.html
--------------------------------------
احن اب
http://www.4shared.com/file/46556271/30e48a95/11__.html
-----------------------------------------
حنين وطيب 
http://www.4shared.com/file/46556803/9c3cf8a8/12___.html
-----------------------------------
جاي يا عجايبي
http://www.4shared.com/file/46557034/9fda0815/13___.html

============
10- شريط عجايب البابا 
=============
عجائب البابا الجزء 1 
http://www.4shared.com/file/47017219/d3e3fe83/3aga2eb_el_baba-part1.html
------------------------------
عجائب البابا الجزء 2 
http://www.4shared.com/file/47017471/8fefad85/3aga2eb_el_baba-part2.html

==============
11- شريط كتر افراحنا 
=============
البابا كيرلس اسمه زمان
http://www.4shared.com/file/47014751/ad2adeb0/___.html
---------------------------------------------
بالصلاه و الصوم غلب
http://www.4shared.com/file/47014860/fa5cfad8/___online.html
---------------------------------------------
عاش على الارض يجاهد
http://www.4shared.com/file/47015059/1e022762/___.html
---------------------------------------------
غالى وسيرتك محبوبة
http://www.4shared.com/file/47015183/4abbda06/___online.html
--------------------------------------------
فرحنا وكتر افرحنا
http://www.4shared.com/file/47015367/d0d1e7ff/___online.html
--------------------------------------------
فى شفاعتك واثقين
http://www.4shared.com/file/47015540/780e6c6c/___online.html
--------------------------------------------
قال مش ممكن احول عينى
http://www.4shared.com/file/47015718/826c475/____.html
--------------------------------------------
كن مطمن كن مرتاح
http://www.4shared.com/file/47015880/dc63b033/___.html
--------------------------------------------
كنت اتمنى اكون شماس
http://www.4shared.com/file/47016069/279adb4f/___.html
---------------------------------------------
مين كدة تملى
http://www.4shared.com/file/47016174/41f2fc84/___online.html
--------------------------------------------
ياللى حياته ملاها صلاه
http://www.4shared.com/file/47016352/9923ef5d/___.html
--------------------------------------------
*+*+*+*++*+*+*+*+*+**++**++**+*++*+*+*+**++*+**+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+

12-شريط اسرار البابا 


ارجع واقولك يا حبيبي
http://www.4shared.com/file/51234017/bd186fcb/arga3_w_2olak_ya_7abibi.html

هوا دا البابا كيرلس
http://www.4shared.com/file/51234792/e407c9/howa_da_el_papa.html

ياللي بتعول التعابي 
http://www.4shared.com/file/51235729/cc7e60ef/yally_pet3ol_el_ta3apa.html

جايين نزور البابا 
http://www.4shared.com/file/51236385/2a9bc37c/___.html

*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*++*+**+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*++**+*+*+*+*+
13- شريط بستان مريوط

ارجوك صليلي 
http://www.4shared.com/file/51925425/90294bee/02___02.html

بين موج وريح 
http://www.4shared.com/file/51925589/62b28578/03____03.html

يوم الكنيسة 
http://www.4shared.com/file/51925882/fdb8cfa3/04__04.html

المحرومين 
http://www.4shared.com/file/51926084/87d94c0/05__05.html

ياللي اختارك
http://www.4shared.com/file/51926344/a68e6595/06__.html

مديح البابا كيرلس
http://www.4shared.com/file/51927488/be7e1752/07___07.html

تاهت خطايا 
http://www.4shared.com/file/51927781/c5e411af/08__.html

مارمينا يا امين 
http://www.4shared.com/file/51928062/9f426b48/09___09.html

بابا كيرلس يا راعينا 
http://www.4shared.com/file/51928199/8ecac438/11___.html

شفنا في حياتنا 
http://www.4shared.com/file/51928461/142922e/12___.html

جئنا اليك 
http://www.4shared.com/file/51928818/3ec54529/13__.html

جندي الايمان 
http://www.4shared.com/file/51929111/f074a167/14__.html

تمجيد مارمينا 
http://www.4shared.com/file/51929517/1e1eac8e/___online.html
*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+****

14- شريط جوه المزار 
-----------

جوة المزار
http://www.4shared.com/file/51930168/8681e93e/__online.html

حبك داير زي سواقي
http://www.4shared.com/file/51930824/e48a5b9e/___.html

في الدير وفي الطاحونة 
http://www.4shared.com/file/51931264/35cd7c29/___.html

كل مابص جوة عنيك
http://www.4shared.com/file/51931882/4fba7144/____.html

كواكب الفردوس - مديح 
http://www.4shared.com/file/51932749/6d340f13/__-_.html

وقت نياحتك وقفت ساعتك
http://www.4shared.com/file/51933471/f2380dde/___.html

يا ابونا المحبوب
http://www.4shared.com/file/51934207/cd407a27/___online.html

يا طبيب المجروحين 
http://www.4shared.com/file/51935140/8db2f3bc/___online.html

*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+**+**+*+*+***+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*++**+*+*+


----------



## minamitias (31 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: مكتبة للبابا كيرلس العظيم  ارجو الدخول - موضوع كبييير = 25 شريط ترانيم + ذكريات ابونا رافائيل تلميذ قداسته+ مسلسل درامي عن قصة حياة البابا كيرلس*

*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+**+**+*+*+***+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*++**+*+*+
15- شريط دموع البابا  لفريق سانتا ماريا 
-----------------------

عايز تعرف 
http://www.4shared.com/file/51936227/557fd02e/3ayz-_t3raf.html
-------------------------------------------------------
انا نفسي ازورك 
http://www.4shared.com/file/51937421/2d6ecc/ana_nfsy_azorak.html
-------------------------------------------------------
دموع البابا 
http://www.4shared.com/file/51938456/896b7dfe/dmo3_-elpapa.html
-------------------------------------------------------
الراهب الامين 
http://www.4shared.com/file/51939173/75404e7d/elrahip-_elamin.html
-------------------------------------------------------
شفيعنا البابا كيرلس
http://www.4shared.com/file/51940003/f4eb2117/shafe3na_-elpapa_-kerilos.html
-------------------------------------------------------
يا ابو الغلابة 
http://www.4shared.com/file/51940527/c77b4567/ya-_abo-_elghalabah.html
-------------------------------------------------------
يا صاحب المزار
http://www.4shared.com/file/51941100/d49c7dff/ya-_sa7eb_-elmazar.html
-------------------------------------------------------
مديح - السلام لك يا بابا كيرلس
http://www.4shared.com/file/51941800/db4d4670/_elsalam-_lak_-ya-_baba-_kirilos.html

*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+**+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+***+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+
16- شريط أطيب أب البابا كيرلس 
----------------------

اسمك كله حياة 
http://www.4shared.com/file/51945367/90440ce3/___.html

علي كرسي مارمرقس
http://www.4shared.com/file/51946152/da32d02f/___online.html

قدم حبه ليسوع ربه 
http://www.4shared.com/file/51946660/1a5ef445/___.html

واقفين كلنا جنب طاحونتك
http://www.4shared.com/file/51947193/b93cc8d0/___.html

يا ابائي رهبان البريه 
http://www.4shared.com/file/51947846/7329799d/___.html

يابو الايتام 
http://www.4shared.com/file/51948374/e23cb4c5/___online.html

يابو المساكين 
http://www.4shared.com/file/51948907/39e3f66e/___online.html

ياناصف المظلوم
http://www.4shared.com/file/51949420/25d5f579/___online.html

يا حبيب الرب ايسوس
http://www.4shared.com/file/51950705/25a7bb17/___online.html

*+**++*+**+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*++**+*++**+*+*+**

17- شريط أقبل الايادي...لمريم بطرس 
-----------------------

أقبل الايادي
http://www.4shared.com/file/51951238/ce4c31e7/__online.html

انا قلبي ضل وتاه
http://www.4shared.com/file/51951793/a5bac20e/___.html

باكر تالتة سادسة تاسعة 
http://www.4shared.com/file/51952626/25532a93/___online.html

بتعيننا 
http://www.4shared.com/file/51953770/83976b1/_online.html

حبيتك انت يابا 
http://www.4shared.com/file/51954447/22e13631/___online.html

رحت لطاحونته
http://www.4shared.com/file/51955262/dc8cbbeb/__online.html

صلي يا بابا 
http://www.4shared.com/file/51956034/59a9911b/___.html

في المشكلات بيصلي
http://www.4shared.com/file/51956877/aadf541d/___online.html

هو ساب الكون بحاله
http://www.4shared.com/file/51958010/8c2d40b3/___.html

ولا عاوز مال ولا جنيهات 
http://www.4shared.com/file/51958803/22c71f0/____.html

ياريت سنيني يرجعوا
http://www.4shared.com/file/51959581/949f6ee2/___online.html
*+*+*+*++*+*+**+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+**+*+*+*+
**+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*++**+*+*+*+*++*+*+**+*+*+*+

18- شريط جوه البراموس
--------------

اتامل كل حياتك
http://www.4shared.com/file/51960522/cdd1e288/___online.html

انا في همومي غرقان
http://www.4shared.com/file/51960047/ed2a736a/___.html

بابا كيرلس المختار
http://www.4shared.com/file/51960969/37750760/___online.html

بابا كيرلس شمعة تنور
http://www.4shared.com/file/51961319/cd1f7314/___.html

جوة البراموس
http://www.4shared.com/file/51961795/b791deb/__online.html

صوت النعمة 
http://www.4shared.com/file/51962290/6f6d8461/__online.html

قديس بار
http://www.4shared.com/file/65711526/80eadf64/__online.html

ياراهب بين الرهبان 
http://www.4shared.com/file/51962841/a0534f6c/___online.html

ياسلام عالبابا كيرلس
http://www.4shared.com/file/51963469/2d183bdd/___online.html

ياللي خدمت الاله
http://www.4shared.com/file/51963842/81e679b3/___online.html

**++*+**++**+*+*+*+*++*+**++*+*+*+*+*+**+*+*+*+*+*+*++*+*+*+*+*+*

19- شريط دايما سهران 
---------------

اسمك مشهور
http://www.4shared.com/file/51964510/87904730/__online.html
-------------------------------------------------------
أنا جاهز للامتحانات 
http://www.4shared.com/file/51965133/931abbb1/___online.html
-------------------------------------------------------
بصلاته المرضي بيخفوا 
http://www.4shared.com/file/51966073/e401bb6c/___online.html
-------------------------------------------------------
حبيت الناس
http://www.4shared.com/file/51966573/e2ca7987/__online.html
-------------------------------------------------------
دايما سهران 
http://www.4shared.com/file/51967162/3363b7e9/__online.html
-------------------------------------------------------
دمعنا نازل
http://www.4shared.com/file/51967947/7f2c705c/__online.html
-------------------------------------------------------
عاش في الكون زاهد 
http://www.4shared.com/file/51968311/beccb4ac/___.html
-------------------------------------------------------
لو قلبك مجروح 
http://www.4shared.com/file/51968930/f66a636e/___online.html
-------------------------------------------------------
مديح جديد فيديو للبابا كيرلس
http://www.4shared.com/file/51969177/bacd0514/__online.html
-------------------------------------------------------
مديح جديد اوديو للبابا كيرلس
http://www.4shared.com/file/51969951/6f8b931b/__online.html

*+*+*++**+*++**+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*++**++**+*+*+*++*+**++*+**++**+
20- شريط شفيع الطلبة 
-------------
أحن رفيق
http://www.4shared.com/file/51970280/e11f541b/__online.html
----------------------------------------------------------
البابا ومارمينا 
http://www.4shared.com/file/51970496/15eabcdd/___online.html
-----------------------------------------------------------
بنيوت 
http://www.4shared.com/file/51970732/ea2e2e17/_online.html
-----------------------------------------------------------
راهب قديس 
http://www.4shared.com/file/51971147/69345788/__online.html
-----------------------------------------------------------
شفيع الطلبة 
http://www.4shared.com/file/51971449/8847b864/__online.html
-----------------------------------------------------------
يا عجايبي
http://www.4shared.com/file/51971665/b04342a3/_online.html
-----------------------------------------------------------
ياما زرنا ديرك 
http://www.4shared.com/file/51971844/ffec3dbd/___online.html
***+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*++**++*+**++*+**++*+**+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*

21- شريط مدايح البابا كيرلس
--------------------

مديح - اقدم التسبيح 
http://www.4shared.com/file/51971956/93b07e7/_--.html
---------------------------------------------------
اكزمارؤووت 
http://www.4shared.com/file/51971989/2c2a643b/_online.html
---------------------------------------------------
البابا كيرلس وسطينا 
http://www.4shared.com/file/51972106/68ea0df4/___online.html
---------------------------------------------------
او كيريوو
http://www.4shared.com/file/51972184/4e3de6d0/__online.html
---------------------------------------------------
خين افران 
http://www.4shared.com/file/51972269/ac4909ba/__online.html
---------------------------------------------------
مديح - كوكب من الفردوس
http://www.4shared.com/file/51972500/8680001d/___-_.html
---------------------------------------------------
مديح - بركة القديسين 
http://www.4shared.com/file/51973128/5d82514/_-__.html
---------------------------------------------------
يا حبيبنا يا غالي 
http://www.4shared.com/file/51973548/548b2a4e/___.html
---------------------------------------------------
يا ملك السلام 
http://www.4shared.com/file/51973614/220c2c79/___online.html
---------------------------------------------------
يا ربنا يسوع المسيح 
http://www.4shared.com/file/51973814/28920173/___online.html

*+*+*++*+*+*+*+*+*+*+**+*+*++*+*+*+*+*+**++*+**+*++*+*+*+*+*+*
22-شريط لما تزور البابا
--------------------
البابا كيرلس جمعنا
http://www.4shared.com/file/54932987/7e9f6fb5/___online.html
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
تعالي للبابا كيرلس
http://www.4shared.com/file/54933454/e25cb474/___online.html
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
جايلك
http://www.4shared.com/file/54933905/e0f4e3f4/_online.html
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
جوة مزار البابا
http://www.4shared.com/file/54934603/9f1c3945/___online.html
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
لما تذور البابا كيرلس
http://www.4shared.com/file/54935571/84a91792/___.html
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
مديح البابا كيرلس
http://www.4shared.com/file/54936477/7ebd777e/___online.html
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
مديح مارمينا
http://www.4shared.com/file/54936871/9ec42b2f/__online.html

*+*+*+*++*+**+*+*+*+*+*++*+*+**++*+**+*+*+*++**+*++*+**+*+*+*+

23- شريط جينا للبابا 
---------------------
في يوم 
http://www.4shared.com/file/60987135/47b86439/01fe_youm.html
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
فرحان بيسوع 
http://www.4shared.com/file/60992425/52d64e11/02far7an_byaso3.html
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
جينا للبابا 
http://www.4shared.com/file/60988179/7201fd40/03geena_lel_papa.html
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
دا ابويا 
http://www.4shared.com/file/60988705/307b5b1e/04da_aboya.html
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
كرسي الرعاية 
http://www.4shared.com/file/60989324/caffc6b3/05korsy_el_re3aya.html
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ذكريات 
http://www.4shared.com/file/60990095/1c22f78d/06zekrayat.html
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
فضايل البابا 
http://www.4shared.com/file/60990549/a6f10700/07fadayel_el_papa.html
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
تم شفايا 
http://www.4shared.com/file/60991394/d1df1e27/08tam_shefaya.html
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
مين يحن 
http://www.4shared.com/file/60991800/b258e96/09mein_ye7ein.html

*+*++*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*
24- شريط عازر افندي------------------------
مهما نرنم 
http://www.4shared.com/file/54908315/64d9aab2/___online.html
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
من قبل رهبنتك 
http://www.4shared.com/file/54907357/b6d81ecc/___.html
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
من زمان بحبك 
http://www.4shared.com/file/54906834/cd626074/___online.html
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عازر يوسف عطا 
http://www.4shared.com/file/54906230/c79821bb/___.html
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عازر افندي 
http://www.4shared.com/file/54905562/431b0db9/___online.html
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
زمن المعجزات 
http://www.4shared.com/file/54904816/bb53ab51/___online.html
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
جندي الايمان 
http://www.4shared.com/file/54903984/188a23ba/___online.html
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ابونا مينا المتوحد 
http://www.4shared.com/file/54903067/10d16401/___.html

*++*+*+*+*+*+**++*+**++*+**++*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+**+*+**+*+*+*++*

25- شريط عشت غريب 
==============
سعداء جدا 
http://www.4shared.com/file/56863993/4c76b074/1___.html
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
طريق السما 
http://www.4shared.com/file/56864740/f7988a30/6___.html
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
الناس حواليا 
http://www.4shared.com/file/56882422/d7d1137e/__7.html
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
خذ بيدي
http://www.4shared.com/file/56883450/ce2283f0/__11.html
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عشت غريب
http://www.4shared.com/file/56884686/cbcb45f/__online.html
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
في عتمة الليالي
http://www.4shared.com/file/56885353/770f9b13/___2.html
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
قلبي خايف
http://www.4shared.com/file/56867459/87ac1262/_10.html
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
قلت يا بابا 
http://www.4shared.com/file/56867957/68ccac36/___12.html
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
كان فيه خمسة 
http://www.4shared.com/file/56886037/36cbe93b/___.html
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
كنت بسيط 
http://www.4shared.com/file/56886600/870f53e9/_8_online.html
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
يا كوكب منور
http://www.4shared.com/file/56887235/63fd3b1c/__9.html
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
يوم رحيلك 
http://www.4shared.com/file/56887862/8d79df2c/__3.html

............. يتبع ...................


----------



## minamitias (31 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: مكتبة للبابا كيرلس العظيم  ارجو الدخول - موضوع كبييير = 25 شريط ترانيم + ذكريات ابونا رافائيل تلميذ قداسته+ مسلسل درامي عن قصة حياة البابا كيرلس*

ثانيا :-  المسلسل الدرامي الذي يحكي قصة حياة البابا كيرلس السادس – ربنا يعوض تعب محبة  التاسوني اللي تعبت في رفع ال11 جزء  
الحلقة الاولى من قصة حياة البابا كيرلس-1 
http://www.4shared.com/file/67550802/2a029b2b/Part01.html

الحلقة الثانية من قصة حياة البابا كيرلس-2
http://www.4shared.com/file/67553313/5afedaf3/Part02.html

الحلقة الثالثة من قصة حياة البابا كيرلس-3
http://www.4shared.com/file/67553307/44882fab/Part03

الحلقة الرابعة من قصة حياة البابا كيرلس-4 
http://www.4shared.com/file/67553302/34e2db24/Part04.html

الحلقة الخامسة من قصة حياة البابا كيرلس-5
http://www.4shared.com/file/67553315/b39d7fc6/Part05.html

6-الحلقة السادسة من قصة حياة البابا كيرلس
http://www.4shared.com/file/67556602/5f7e9fd/Part06.html

7- الحلقة السابعة من قصة حياة البابا كيرلس
http://www.4shared.com/file/67556600/ebf988d1/Part07.html

الحلقة الثامنة من قصة حياة البابا كيرلس-8
http://www.4shared.com/file/67556597/a6191862/Part08.html

9-الحلقة التاسعة من قصة حياة البابا كيرلس
http://www.4shared.com/file/67556616/1b811ca5/Part09.html

الحلقة العاشرة من قصة حياة البابا كيرلس-10
http://www.4shared.com/file/67556611/85e58906/Part010.html

الحلقة الحادية عشر والاخيرة من قصة حياة البابا كيرلس-11
http://www.4shared.com/file/67556607/759d1d72/Part011.html

/*/*/*/*/*//*/*//*/*/*/*/*/*/*/*//*/*/*/*/*/**//*/*/*/*/*/*/*/*/*/*/**//**/*/*/*/*//**

ثالثا:- ذكريات ابونا رافائيل تلميذ وخادم قداسة البابا كيرلس السادس عن قداسته – انا شخصيا انصح بالتحميل والمشاهدة لأنه تحفة وروعة بجد
بس لازم تكون بتحب البابا كيرلس اوي وحابب تعرف ادق تفاصيل حياته عشان تنزل الاجزاء دي 
لنبدأ .....

الجزء الاول من مذكرات ابونا رافائيل 
http://www.4shared.com/file/66763162/cd2378a3/Part1.html

الجزء الثاني من مذكرات ابونا رافائيل 
http://www.4shared.com/file/66766779/70b91cea/part2.html

الجزء الثالث من مذكرات ابونا رافائيل 
http://www.4shared.com/file/66772160/a6f1575a/part3.html

الجزء الرابع من مذكرات ابونا رافائيل 
http://www.4shared.com/file/66774267/1fb8237c/part4.html

الجزء الخامس من مذكرات ابونا رافائيل  وهنا يقص فضائل البابا بمواقف من حياته 
http://www.4shared.com/file/66776348/16fafed3/Fada2el.html

...... انتهي .......
للمتابعة باقي المفاجأت يرجي الاشتراك بجروب عشاق ترانيم البابا كيرلس علي الفيس بوك


----------



## minamitias (6 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: مكتبة للبابا كيرلس العظيم  ارجو الدخول - موضوع كبييير = 25 شريط ترانيم + ذكريات ابونا رافائيل تلميذ قداسته+ مسلسل درامي عن قصة حياة البابا كيرلس*

يااه معقولة ولا رد- طيب حسسوني ان حد فيكم عدي من هنا اصلا


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: مكتبة للبابا كيرلس العظيم  ارجو الدخول - موضوع كبييير = 25 شريط ترانيم + ذكريات ابونا رافائيل تلميذ قداسته+ مسلسل درامي عن قصة حياة البابا كيرلس*

مجهود راااااااااااااااااائع جدا جدا 
تسلم ايدك 
جارى تحميل بعض الترانيم .............
مرسىىىىىىىى على المكتبه الرائعه 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## ROWIS (7 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: مكتبة للبابا كيرلس العظيم  ارجو الدخول - موضوع كبييير = 25 شريط ترانيم + ذكريات ابونا رافائيل تلميذ قداسته+ مسلسل درامي عن قصة حياة البابا كيرلس*

كل اللي مردش جايز يكون مشغول بالتحميل
مجهود جبار جبار جبارة
يستحق كل احترام وتقدير
​


----------



## kokielpop (10 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: مكتبة للبابا كيرلس العظيم  ارجو الدخول - موضوع كبييير = 25 شريط ترانيم + ذكريات ابونا رافائيل تلميذ قداسته+ مسلسل درامي عن قصة حياة البابا كيرلس*

*تسلم ايدك ياباشا 

صدقنى تستهال كل الشكر 

يكون معاك ما يكون عليك ​*


----------



## marm (22 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: مكتبة للبابا كيرلس العظيم  ارجو الدخول - موضوع كبييير = 25 شريط ترانيم + ذكريات ابونا رافائيل تلميذ قداسته+ مسلسل درامي عن قصة حياة البابا كيرلس*

30:حقيقى مجهود رائع وجميل وربنا يعوض تعبك أنك جمعت كل الحاجات الحلوة ديه مع بعضها


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (22 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: مكتبة للبابا كيرلس العظيم  ارجو الدخول - موضوع كبييير = 25 شريط ترانيم + ذكريات ابونا رافائيل تلميذ قداسته+ مسلسل درامي عن قصة حياة البابا كيرلس*

[/sizeمجهود رائع ربنا يباركك​


----------



## الامير الحزين (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: مكتبة للبابا كيرلس العظيم  ارجو الدخول - موضوع كبييير = 25 شريط ترانيم + ذكريات ابونا رافائيل تلميذ قداسته+ مسلسل درامي عن قصة حياة البابا كيرلس*

*شكرا على المجهود الرائع
ربنا يبارك حياتك
منتظرين الجديد وكل يوم فى مزيد
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
*​


----------



## hany_9996 (27 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: مكتبة للبابا كيرلس العظيم  ارجو الدخول - موضوع كبييير = 25 شريط ترانيم + ذكريات ابونا رافائيل تلميذ قداسته+ مسلسل درامي عن قصة حياة البابا كيرلس*

شكرااااااااااااااااااا على المجهود يامان


----------



## ابوناعازر (30 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: مكتبة للبابا كيرلس العظيم  ارجو الدخول - موضوع كبييير = 25 شريط ترانيم + ذكريات ابونا رافائيل تلميذ قداسته+ مسلسل درامي عن قصة حياة البابا كيرلس*

الموقع جميل جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## بولا وديع (1 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: مكتبة للبابا كيرلس العظيم  ارجو الدخول - موضوع كبييير = 25 شريط ترانيم + ذكريات ابونا رافائيل تلميذ قداسته+ مسلسل درامي عن قصة حياة البابا كيرلس*

تسلم ايدك اية دة كلة اية دة كلة 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
بجد تمام تمام تمام


----------



## توبنى فاتوب (2 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: مكتبة للبابا كيرلس العظيم  ارجو الدخول - موضوع كبييير = 25 شريط ترانيم + ذكريات ابونا رافائيل تلميذ قداسته+ مسلسل درامي عن قصة حياة البابا كيرلس*

بجد موضوع جميل خالص .وربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## soso-83 (11 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: مكتبة للبابا كيرلس العظيم  ارجو الدخول - موضوع كبييير = 25 شريط ترانيم + ذكريات ابونا رافائيل تلميذ قداسته+ مسلسل درامي عن قصة حياة البابا كيرلس*

شكرااااااا خالص على تعب محبتك


----------



## tina mmm (27 فبراير 2010)

*رد: مكتبة للبابا كيرلس العظيم  ارجو الدخول - موضوع كبييير = 25 شريط ترانيم + ذكريات ابونا رافائيل تلميذ قداسته+ مسلسل درامي عن قصة حياة البابا كيرلس*

مجهود كبير 
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## سات (9 يوليو 2010)

*رد: مكتبة للبابا كيرلس العظيم  ارجو الدخول - موضوع كبييير = 25 شريط ترانيم + ذكريات ابونا رافائيل تلميذ قداسته+ مسلسل درامي عن قصة حياة البابا كيرلس*

منتدي جميل جدااا الرب يبارك كل الموجدين:99:


----------



## عماد الخواجا (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: مكتبة للبابا كيرلس العظيم  ارجو الدخول - موضوع كبييير = 25 شريط ترانيم + ذكريات ابونا رافائيل تلميذ قداسته+ مسلسل درامي عن قصة حياة البابا كيرلس*

ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك ويعوضك كل خير عن عملك الرائع دة:t16:         :t16:


----------



## rina maro (28 يوليو 2010)

*رد: مكتبة للبابا كيرلس العظيم  ارجو الدخول - موضوع كبييير = 25 شريط ترانيم + ذكريات ابونا رافائيل تلميذ قداسته+ مسلسل درامي عن قصة حياة البابا كيرلس*

بجد حاجات حلوة ومجهود رائع ................... ربنا يباركك يا تاسونى


----------

